# Patrick Swayze mit 57 Jahren gestorben



## Tokko (15 Sep. 2009)

*Trauer um Hollywood-Star
Patrick Swayze ist tot
*

Der Hollywood-Schauspieler Patrick Swayze ist nach einem fast zweijährigen Kampf gegen den Krebs gestorben. Das berichtete das Branchenblatt "The Hollywood Reporter" unter Berufung auf Swayzes Sprecherin Annett Wolf.

Swayze war 1987 durch seine Hauptrolle in dem Film "Dirty Dancing" bekanntgeworden. Als gelernter Ballett-Tänzer, der wegen einer Knieoperation auf die Schauspielerei umsatteln musste, spielt er in dem Film den Tanzlehrer Johnny. Die Produktionskosten betrugen fünf Millionen Dollar - bis heute spielte der Film weltweit mehr als 200 Millionen Dollar (rund 130 Millionen Euro) ein. 1990 spielte er an der Seite von Demi Moore in dem romantischem Drama "Ghost". Insgesamt erhielt er drei Nominierungen für einen Golden Globe Filmpreis.

Im März 2008 wurde bekannt, das Swayze Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs im fortgeschrittenen Stadium hat. Trotz intensiver Behandlung arbeitete er weiter. Im Januar berichteten Medien dann, er habe seine Therapien eingestellt.

Quelle: tagesschau.de


----------



## Emilysmummie (15 Sep. 2009)

Habe es eben mit Bestürzung in den Nachrichten gehört 
Er war ein großartiger Schauspieler, we all will miss you
R.I.P


----------



## Emilysmummie (15 Sep. 2009)

Emilysmummie schrieb:


> Habe es eben mit Bestürzung in den Nachrichten gehört
> Er war ein großartiger Schauspieler, we all will miss you
> R.I.P



http://www.rp-online.de/public/arti...rick-Swayze-verliert-seinen-langen-Kampf.html


----------



## Q (15 Sep. 2009)

Armer Kerl.  Mutiger Kampf. Stimmt traurig...


----------



## AMUN (15 Sep. 2009)

Jetzt hat er es wenigstens hinter sich... Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs ist echt fiese 

Er war ein großartiger Schauspieler


----------



## jogi50 (16 Sep. 2009)

Leider hat Er diesen Kampf verloren.Er war ein toller Schauspieler.


----------

